# Almost time for the DFW Train Ride



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Anyone interested this year? I'm thinking maybe a bit later in May than previous years. Maybe the 20th? 

I have not looked at a calendar yet. So just throwing it out there.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Must include a stop at the new beer garden on the Katy trail.

May is looking good, except Memorial Day weekend of course.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Creakyknees said:


> Must include a stop at the new beer garden on the Katy trail.
> 
> May is looking good, except Memorial Day weekend of course.


Agreed on the beer garden. I'm liking mid-May as well. 


We need some more input, please.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

innergel said:


> We need some more input, please.


Ok. I also like turtles.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I'm in....


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Creakyknees said:


> Ok. I also like turtles.


I like peach cobbler. 


I think we need to make a test run to the pub prior to the Train Ride. Just to make sure.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

that's 3 people so far. 

how about we open it up to bikeforums people? their Texas forum is much more active


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

May 21 is the Richardson Wild Ride rally; I am committed for that.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Creakyknees said:


> May 21 is the Richardson Wild Ride rally; I am committed for that.


noted


I think you, Dave and I should just pick a date. Then we can open it up to whoever wants to join in.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

My only bad weekend is April 16-17...Other than that, I'm good......All my travel will have me home on Thursday night and not leaving again until Monday


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Hmm... worth a 220 mile car ride for a bike ride? Sure, but May is too soon for me.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Mid-May sounds fine to me. This will be my first - well I don't want to say 'organized' - club ride since the hip replacement last year. I gotta get back on the horse!


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

The next three weekends are not good for me. 

So how about Sat May 14? The 28th is Memorial Day weekend, so I'm assuming that is out.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

Had a great time when I did this, I guess a couple of years ago now! Mid-May would be good for me..


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Definitely need pedalruns to join in again. Wasn't your leg AFU last year? Broken knee or something? 


I say we make the decision and say it's May 14th.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

May 14th, seconded


----------



## JeffN (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm in.


----------



## JeffN (Sep 19, 2006)

I've also invited a buddy of mine who is soon to build a Spin titanium FG bike. Should be fun to see.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

The date is confirmed as May 14 and we've got 6 or 7 so far. 

Open 'er up to whoever and let's get this bad boy sold out!


----------



## JeffN (Sep 19, 2006)

I wonder if we should post something through Transit Bicycle Company in Dallas?


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

JeffN said:


> I wonder if we should post something through Transit Bicycle Company in Dallas?


Post away. The more the merrier.


----------



## JeffN (Sep 19, 2006)

innergel said:


> Post away. The more the merrier.


Sent an email to Transit. Also posted info on TXBRA.


----------



## drwsport (Sep 7, 2010)

Hate to sound stupid but what is a train ride?


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

drwsport said:


> Hate to sound stupid but what is a train ride?


We integrate a ride on the TRE between Dallas and Ft Worth somewhere in the ride. We either ride the train with our bikes from Dallas to Ft Worth and ride back, or vice versa. Hence, Train ride.


----------



## NUTT (Apr 15, 2008)

What is the distance again? I'm having serious knee issues & need to keep my mileage under about 40.

I'd be willing to carpool with someone from Houston if I can make it.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

NUTT said:


> What is the distance again? I'm having serious knee issues & need to keep my mileage under about 40.
> 
> I'd be willing to carpool with someone from Houston if I can make it.


It's between 40-50, mostly flat with some possible rollers depending on the route.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

New question for everyone:

Meet in Ft Worth, ride to Dallas 

or 

Meet in Dallas, ride to Ft Worth

Once that is decided I will pull the train schedules and we can arrange meeting places and times, etc. We've done the route enough that we can all follow the leader as needed.


----------



## JeffN (Sep 19, 2006)

innergel said:


> New question for everyone:
> 
> Meet in Ft Worth, ride to Dallas
> 
> ...


Ride to Fort Worth would be my vote. Either way doesn't matter to me though. What direction was the last ride?


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

JeffN said:


> Ride to Fort Worth would be my vote. Either way doesn't matter to me though. What direction was the last ride?


Last time was FW to Dallas. So ride to Ft Worth sounds great to me as well. 

Looks like the schedule is the same as always. Leave Ft Worth Intermodal station at 851am, arrive Dallas Union Station 947am. Roll from there. 

http://www.trinityrailwayexpress.org/newsateb.html


----------



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

Just saw this thread. I'd love to do that ride again but I'm out of the country May 14 - 27. You kids have fun - I'll be looking for the ride report when I get back.


----------



## CyclePimps (Sep 1, 2010)

I've been following this ride's thread for a few years now. I have been wanting to join in but something always gets in the way. This year, I am hosting my cousin's engagement party at 7pm that night. What time does the ride usually finish? If I can get the OK from the Law, I might join. (She might want me to help with getting ready for the party)


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

CyclePimps said:


> I've been following this ride's thread for a few years now. I have been wanting to join in but something always gets in the way. This year, I am hosting my cousin's engagement party at 7pm that night. What time does the ride usually finish? If I can get the OK from the Law, I might join. (She might want me to help with getting ready for the party)


The route is not far from several DART/TRE stations. So you can peel off and head home whenever you need to. If you go the entire way, then I'd say it's gonna take 4-5 hours from when we all group up and roll out of Union Station in Dallas. So maybe 3pm.


----------



## FlynG (Aug 23, 2006)

Noooooooo!!!!!! I'm sweeping Syllamo's Revenge on the 14th. 
The Mercian is sporting a new Brooks and Mustache bar too. crap
Oh well, y'all have fun.

Some of you are going to have to come over for the Big Dam Bridge 100 this fall.
I'd be in for a metric on the fixed gear.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

What time in Fort Worth? Taking the 8:51 am train from the TRE station downtown?


----------



## JeffN (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm still in for this Saturday. The weather is looking good. One other should be coming with me. I'll meet the Dallas crew at Union Station.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

JeffN said:


> I'm still in for this Saturday. The weather is looking good. One other should be coming with me. I'll meet the Dallas crew at Union Station.


Jeff, you are going to have to lead the group out of Dallas because I can't make it. Dave has done this thing a bunch of times, so the route should be easy enough. 

Ugh. Why does my wife have to work on some weekends? It always conflicts with something. :cryin: 

Lots of pics please. You kids have fun.


----------



## JeffN (Sep 19, 2006)

Will do. Do you have some version of the route you could send me?


----------



## JeffN (Sep 19, 2006)

*Still on?*

This thread has grown ominously quiet. Is this ride going to happen?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

JeffN said:


> This thread has grown ominously quiet. Is this ride going to happen?



I'm out guys.....sorry


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Dave Hickey said:


> I'm out guys.....sorry




Jeff, you still want that route?


----------



## JeffN (Sep 19, 2006)

innergel said:


> Jeff, you still want that route?


No thanks. Have a good weekend everyone!


----------

